# +++ أبانا الذى فى السموات......سامعنى يارب؟؟!!!!!! +++



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

*هذا الموضوع مقسم إلى جزئين
كلام المصلى الى الله باللون الازرق
ورد الرب عليه باللون الاحمر

أبانا الذى فى السموات
نعم؟
من فضلك لا تقاطعنى فانى اصلى
ولكنك تنادى علىّ !
انادى على مين؟ انا لا انادى على احد...انى اصلى

ابانا الذى فى السموات
انك تنادى علىّ مرة أخرى "ابانا الذى فى السموات" 
حسناً إنى هنا.ماذا تريد أن تقول؟
ولكن فى الواقع لم أنادى عليك أنا فقط اواصل صلاتى اليومية التى اصليها كل يوم

حسناً يا ابنى استمر

ليتقدس إسمك
ماذا تقصد بهذا؟
اى هذا تقصد؟
على جملتك "ليتقدس اسمك"
فالحقيقة انا لم افكر فى معناها من قبل لو كان ممكنا فلتشرح معناها لى
انها تعنى القداسة والطهر والكمال
وااااو ان معناها رائع انا لم افكر فى معناها من قبل
أشكرك
ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما فى السماء كذلك على الارض
هل فعلاً تقصد ما تقول؟
بالتاكيد ولم لا؟
رائع ولكن ماذا فعلت من أجل هذا الأمر؟
ماذا على أن أفعل؟ أنا أشعر ان الظروف سوف تتحسن ان تحكمت انت فيها كما تفعل فى السماء فكما تعلم نحن نعيش فى ضيق وفوضى فى العالم 
نعم اعلم ولكن هل فعلاً انا من أقود سفينة حياتك؟
بلا شك فانا اذهب الى الكنيسة كل يوم احد
ليس هذا ما اقصده.ماذا عن طباعك السيئة؟ علاقتك بالآخرين؟ طريقتك فى إنفاقك للمال؟ انها كلها لصالحك الشخصى 
وماذا عن أنواع الكتب التى تقرأ؟ 
حسناً مهلاً ياربى أنك تبكتنى بعنف وانا فى الحقيقة مثلى مثل بقية الناس الذين فى الكنيسة !
عذراً انا اتكلم ان كنت تريد ان تنفذ مشيئتى بالحقيقة فهذا ما اريده منك
حسنا انى اعترف ان لى بعض السقطات والكثير من التقصير وفى الحقيقة انى اتمنى ان اتحرر من كل هذا
رائع والآن نحن نتكلم لنعمل سوياً أنت وأنا.إنى فخوراً بك يا ابنى
ولكن أعذرنى الهى يجب علىّ الآن ان انتهى من صلاتى لانها اخذت وقتاً اكثر من المعتاد
أعطنا اليوم خبزنا كفافنا
ولكنك تحتاج ان تكافح من اجل هذا الخبز اليومى
حسنا الهى انى انفذ واجبى الدينى ولكنك دائما تقاطعنى لترينى كم انا مقصر
ليكن فى معلومك ان صلاتك بهذة الطريقة عديمة الفائدة
فانت دعوتنى وانا اجبتك فاكمل صلاتك للنهاية
انا خائف من ان اقول.......؟
خائف؟ من ماذا؟ 
لانى اعلم ماذا ستقول 
حسنا فلنرى
اغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن ايضاً للمذنبين إلينا
وماذا عن صديقك اليكس؟
أرايت؟ انا كنت اعلم انك ستذكرنى به
لماذا يا الهى؟ انه ينشر الشائعات عنى ويقول للناس عنى اشياء كاذبة ولا يرد لى اى مبالغ من التى كنت اقرضتها له فمستحيل ان اتصالح معه
ولكن ماذا عن صلاتك؟
انا لم افكر بهذة الطريقة من قبل
حسنا ولكن كان يجب عليك على الاقل ان تكون امينا اليس انه من الشئ الثقيل والغير مريح لنفسك ان تحمل فى صدرك كل هذا الحقد والغيظ؟
نعم ولكن هذا افضل من ان اتعامل معه فانى احضر خطة لاجله لكى اجعله يشعر بالندم على ما فعل معى
لا انا لا اوفق على ما تقول فهذا لن يشعرك باى راحة بل على العكس فان الانتقام لا يوجد فيه اى صلاح انت لا تعلم كم انت مسكين وتعيس ولكنى قادر ان اغير كل هذا
حقاً تقدر؟ كيف؟
اغفر لاليكس وبالتالى سوف اسامحك انا وبعد هذا تبقى الخطية والكراهية هى مشكلة اليكس وليست مشكلتك
حسنا ياربى فان دائما اهتمامى الاول ان اكون متصالح معك (يتنهد) لقد سامحت اليكس
هذا عظيم
ماذا تشعر الآن؟
اشعر براحة وسلام الان فانى لم انعم بالسلام فى نومى وقيامى منذ عدائى معه
نعم اعلم كل هذا
حسناً اكمل صلاتك الان
ولا تدخلنا فى تجربة لكن نجينا من الشرير
عظيم بالطبع سوف افعل هذا ولكن لا تذهب الى اى مكان يوجد فيه خطية
مادا تقصد بهذا؟
انت تعلم ماذا اقصد
نعم نعم ان اعلم قصدك يا الهى
حسناً هيا انتهى من صلاتك
لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد الى الابد آمين
هل تعلم فعلا كيف تمجدنى وتعلم ما يجعلنى سعيداً؟
لا ولكنى اريد ان اعرف يا الهى حتى اجعلك سعيدا واتبع خطواتك بالحقيقة والآن عرفت كم هذا عظيماً وجميلاً
أخبرنى إذن....
كيف اجعلك سعيداً
أنت فعلت فعلاً فى هذة الصلاة
منقووووووووول ​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 مارس 2010)

تاامل جميل وحوار طيب

شكرااا عالصلاة​


----------



## +Coptic+ (9 مارس 2010)

*حوار جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

ثــــــانكي يا جميلة على مرورك الجميل دة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (9 مارس 2010)

بشكرك جدااا يا باشاااااا على مرورك الجميل دة


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا جدا

للتأملات الجميله


سلام وبركه الرب يسوع
​​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 مارس 2010)

الشكر ليك يا نهيســــــى ,ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحمييييييك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على التأملات

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

*شكراً ليكي علي التأمل الرائع *

*بجد روعة*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 مارس 2010)

بشكرك جدا كليموووووووووو على ذووقك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 مارس 2010)

الف شكر يا حبة الخردل يا قمراية على مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (18 مارس 2010)

يارب يخليك يا كوكوووووووو
نورت يا باشاااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## christianbible5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*قرأت هذا التأمل من فيرة طويلة واعجبني كثيرا...*
*شكرا لك والرب يبارك حياتك...*


----------

